# Vorpal Games presents RED AEGIS



## Matt James (Jul 17, 2013)

*A millennia-spanning, strategic tabletop roleplaying game from industry award-winning designers Brian R. James and Matt James.

*
​*

Join us in designing a tabletop roleplaying experience that you've never seen before!*

*RED AEGIS** is an alternative take on the traditional roleplaying game. This is not just a game about fighting monsters and pillaging ancient ruins for treasure (though we have that too!).
*
*RED AEGIS** is an epic, millennia-spanning, strategic roleplaying game where you claim your birthright, rally loyal followers to your cause, and forge a dynasty to stand the test of time.
*
*In **RED AEGIS** you command successive generations of heroes from the setting's ancient past to the far future–from axe-wielding barbarians to space marines packing gravity hammers, and everything in between.
*
*RED AEGIS** is about making difficult choices. These decisions will impact not only your tribe's future, but also the fate of your descendants and the world they inhabit.
*
*We're excited to share with you our vision of epic storytelling. Vorpal Games is devoted to hiring the best talent in the industry to make that vision a reality.


*


http://loremaster.org/RedAegis/SupportRedAegis.html
http://rpgkickstarters.tumblr.com/post/55702020967/red-aegis-roleplaying-game


----------



## Erudite Frog (Jul 18, 2013)

now THIS i can support! can you explain more about playing a bloodline and not a character? that seems to be the most unique part


----------



## Matt James (Jul 18, 2013)

Erudite Frog said:


> now THIS i can support! can you explain more about playing a bloodline and not a character? that seems to be the most unique part




Thanks! In Red Aegis, you'll play an entire bloodline, not just a single character (though there is that too, depending on your current array of events). It's a difficult concept to explain, though I'm working on a write-up now for public consumption. Instead of skills and talents, you might rely on traits that are inherent to your line of succession. As you progress through time, more attributes are added--one's gained from your bloodline's storied past. I hope that makes sense. 

Thanks for the support, we really appreciate it!


----------



## Matt James (Jul 18, 2013)

Geek Native interviewed my brother, and lead game designer, Brian R. James for this Red Aegis project.

http://www.geeknative.com/40791/red-aegis-promises-hard-choices-and-a-new-style-of-rpg/


----------



## Erudite Frog (Jul 24, 2013)

more about the game itself sent by message on kickstarter



> One of our major motivations with our gameplay experience is to have hundreds, if not thousands, of years pass between each session. Your character in the new session will be a descendant of your past character and will inherent characteristics of the applied dynasty. For example; if in the past your ancestor slayed the great Minotaur lord Kogulous, you would not only gain in-game story-based rewards for such a feat, you would also earn additional Prestige to use in the construction of your descendants in following sessions. Prestige is a value pool that is increased based upon the actions and exploits of your character. One might view this as a type of experience pool, and they wouldn’t be incorrect. Different players would earn at different rates, depending on their actions in the campaign, as well as other factors that we’re not ready to release just yet. In addition, we are implementing a dynamic system by which the storyteller/dungeon master/game master might change from session to session. We refer to this as the Arbiter. The Arbiter will be a role that players will aspire to become, due to the increase in Prestige and other story-based rewards. This process is governed by an element of the game that revolves around the RED AEGIS itself.
> 
> Another interesting aspect you may enjoy: as your descendants traverse the timeline your characters will be defined not by equipment (as is in traditional tabletop RPGs), rather by your followers. Followers will have specific skill-sets and professions that will aid your character, and will help define them as your dynasty evolves. This is going to allow for an immense amount of customization, and it’s something we’re eager to show off once completed.


----------



## Matt James (Jul 27, 2013)

We've reached our funding goal. Now it's time for our first STRETCH GOAL. At $30,000, we'll add the Red Aegis Hacker's Guide to the Digital Boxed Set. The Hacker's Guide, written by full-time Paizo designer Stephen Radney-MacFarland, will include guidelines for incorporating RED AEGIS into your existing Pathfinder game.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vorpalgames/red-aegis-roleplaying-game


----------



## Matt James (Jul 31, 2013)

A bit about one of our Stretch Goals: RED AEGIS TACTICS
Chronospheric storms wrack the annuls of time and space as the anchors of power react violently against the impending invasion. Bloodlines vie for power as they call upon the prestige of their past, and summon forth the vestige of their famed ancestors. Glory to the victor as the death of all ages begin!

Red Aegis Tactics is a small tactical skirmish game that is designed for 2-6 players. Players construct an army using everything from axe-weilding barbarians, to spell-slinging archmages--from incredulous biker gang vagabonds, to futuristic space soldiers. This is truly the battle of all ages. Construct your army, deploy to the fields of battle, and defend the prestige of your legacy.


----------



## Matt James (Aug 1, 2013)

The folks over at io9 did an interview with Brian R. James. There's a ton of juicy details about the game, and our Kickstarter. 
http://io9.com/control-the-epic-sweep-of-history-in-the-fascinating-ne-951335738


----------



## Wrox (Aug 6, 2013)

Red Aegis has unlocked the Pathfinder stretch goal and is very close to unlocking the bonus adventure & fiction by Ed Greenwood. Next up is the Hacker's Guide for FATE Core. Cannot wait!


----------



## Erudite Frog (Aug 6, 2013)

i would like to see you guys get $50k for the 13th age hackers guide. the google+ group also things so. thanks for coming by and mentioning it there.


----------



## Matt James (Aug 8, 2013)

Erudite Frog said:


> i would like to see you guys get $50k for the 13th age hackers guide. the google+ group also things so. thanks for coming by and mentioning it there.




That is one of my goals as well. I'm a huge fan of 13th Age and would LOVE to do a Red Aegis Hacker's Guide for it. Thanks for the support! Let's keep this going.


----------



## Matt James (Aug 8, 2013)

Penny Arcade interviewed us and the Feature went live about an hour ago.

http://penny-arcade.com/report/arti...tion-red-aegis-is-the-worlds-most-interesting


----------



## Matt James (Aug 10, 2013)

We're a mere $1,300 away from the FOURTH Stretch Goal.


----------



## Matt James (Aug 12, 2013)

We've completely blown by the FOURTH Stretch Goal and are now working towards #5 and #6: The Red Aegis Hacker's Guide to 13th AGE, as well as an additional adventure and short-fiction coauthored by Forgotten Realms novelist Erik Scott de Bie. Join in! The base pledge levels are really starting to pile up with goodies.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vorpalgames/red-aegis-roleplaying-game


----------



## Matt James (Aug 21, 2013)

Only THREE (3) days remain! Jump in while it's hot. We've unlocked so much since I last posted to this thread. Please check us out. Here's a quick list of what's been unlocked in addition to our game.




* Red Aegis Hacker's Guide to Pathfinder
* Red Aegis Hacker's Guide to FATE Core
* Red Aegis Hacker's Guide to 13th Age
* Red Aegis: TACTICS
* Red Aegis: Unleashed (Ed Greenwood)
* Red Aegis: Unleashed (Erik Scott de Bie)


----------



## Albrecht79 (Aug 29, 2013)

After talking to you at Gen Con, I am extremely excited about Red Aegis.


----------



## Matt James (Aug 29, 2013)

Albrecht79 said:


> After talking to you at Gen Con, I am extremely excited about Red Aegis.




Thanks! We're pretty excited.


----------



## Slyfoxgamer (Sep 3, 2013)

I love the idea of carrying a character's ancestors having influenced the current game and having those ancestors having been past player characters!It reminds me of Risk Legacy!


----------



## Matt James (Sep 6, 2013)

Slyfoxgamer said:


> I love the idea of carrying a character's ancestors having influenced the current game and having those ancestors having been past player characters!It reminds me of Risk Legacy!




Bingo. There's a ton of opportunity to build your own continuity as the game goes on.


----------



## Cheneybeast (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats, this was a great campaign.


----------



## Matt James (Sep 16, 2013)

Cheneybeast said:


> Congrats, this was a great campaign.




Thanks! Also, we added a Slacker Backer option in case anyone wants to still get in on the action.

http://www.loremaster.org/content.php?317-Red-Aegis-SLACKER-BACKER-option


----------



## Matt James (Jun 11, 2014)

It's been a year since we started the Kickstarter campaign, and we're starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel! If you missed the chance to get in on the Kickstarter, you can jump in now with PREORDERS for the final release (and pick up add-ons should you choose).

https://redaegis.backerkit.com/


----------

